# The Traveling Hamm!!!



## partspig

To Be Continued!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Omg Lol Wtf Lmao


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm sure there's bound to be a stop in "Ham"mond, Indiana!! lololol


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Maybe for Thanksgiving?


----------



## DesertSlot

Pretty kooky!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

This is gonna get really good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

"partspig" - Hamm, ....... What are you doing out here in the driveway??
"Hamm" - Why dad, I am waiting for the bus!
"partspig" - Hamm, you silly little piggy! We have to take a cab to catch the bus in Buffalo. It won't be here till early tomorrow morning. I know you're really excited about going to HAMMond, Indiana and seeing some friends there. We will be on our way soon enough. Now come on inside before you catch cold or something .........
"Hamm" - Okay ...........

To be continued ...........


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wow!!! Who would have ever thought it possible, Little Piglet goes to Gerbilville!!! You Honda will be hamming it up for sure!!! RM


----------



## slotrod65

Oink! Is Hamm's full name Hammond Eggs? Hammond Rye?


----------



## mittens29

And us little piglettes, will be waiting for Dad to arrive tommorrow, waving our
pinwheel and open arms!!!

Mittens


----------



## partspig

Don't forget to go Weeee,........Weeeeee,.......Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!

DAD!


----------



## brownie374

Will see you friday!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Lolololololololol!!!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*And away they go!*

I hope *Parts Pig* & *'lil Hamm* have a safe trip, and a fun adventure!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hammy, where are you?????


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

White Castle, pigging out...


----------



## partspig

Hi Guys!! I arrived safely in HAMMond, IN. on Wednesday night! I was tired so I went to bed! The leg of the bus ride from Cleveland to HAMMond was a butt kicker! Thursday me and Mittens drove around and saw the sights! I will have many pictures to post up in the following days! I am helping DAD today, get ready for the show on Sunday! Tonight is race nite at Park Lane Hobbies! Dad will be racing some of his fast and probably slightly illegal cars! LOL All you guys in Hobby Talk Land have a good day!!

To be Continued!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Travel UPDATE*

Hi Gang
I just recieved this "group shot" from Mittens. L to R, Parts Pig, Mittens, CJ and kneeling Honda27. Hamm is in Parts Pig's hand, he wasnt gonna be left out!

Larry


----------



## DesertSlot

Thanks for the pic Larry.


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL!!!!! Weeeeee weeee weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :lol:


----------



## honda27

*the hamm*

well hello u all lets see i was at park lane with mittens and pp about 4;30 pm cj and his wife got to the shop and cj got to meet brownie/ crosley/ brian 1811/ gotmark73/ jverb/ and pp/ and a few others and pp got to meet brownie/ jverb/ crosley/ gld/ brian1811/ cj and his wife and lets just say it was a great time to see many of us hobbie talkers in 1 place hope to do it again very soom weeeeeeeeeeeeeee weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## partspig

Here is a better photo of all of us at the store!! Everybody is not so fuzzy!


----------



## partspig

Here we are at the greater Cleveland Bus Terminal!!


----------



## partspig

Here we are at the Terminal in Cleveland. Boy that is a BIGGGG BUSSSS!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Darrell looked better fuzzy!!


----------



## coach61

slotcarman12078 said:


> Darrell looked better fuzzy!!


good sites will correct that and just in time for range day...ROFLMEAO


----------



## CJ53

Hi gang,,
Unfortunately it was too dark when I arrived to take the Traveling Ham out for a pic with "flight 20" . 
Glad to meet up with Parts Pig, and as usual had a great time , however as usual much too short.. 
Second visit to Parklane, this time the whole gang showed up glad I got to meet some of the other people that have to put up with Honda on a regular basis :thumbsup:.. 
Speaking of.........Darrel, Thanks for being a great host,, always glad to see ya!!
If any of the HT members get a chance to stop by Parklane.. do it.. Coffee is usually on. Joanne makes ya welcome no matter how long you are there to visit .. 
Sorry I missed the show would have been even better to meet more people from HT and hopefully find some good deals on slotcars or parts.. 

CJ


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Update!*

Hi Gang
I just talked to Parts Pig & Mittens. They both had a great time at the show, and so did _Hamm_. :thumbsup: _Hamm_ and Parts Pig are headed back to the "pig pen" very early in the AM, with a very late arrival to home that nite. Parts Pig will post all the details of _Hamm's_ first "road trip adventure" when he gets home. Hope they have a fun and safe trip home!

Stay Tuned!
Larry


----------



## slotcarman12078

Eastbound and down.. Loaded up and... busing? Have a safe trip PP and Hamm!!


----------



## plymouth71

"I'm a Travelling Hamm and I've made alot of stops...."


----------



## partspig

Hi Guys and Gals, Somewhere between, Cleveland, Ohio and HAMMond, Indiana. I got a realy nice present. A rainbow!! The picture does not do it justice, it was absolutely breath taking! Enjoy!


----------



## partspig

FINALLY!! At the hotel room! Wow this is a BIIIGG bed!!!!!


----------



## partspig

Hey Dad!! What the heck is this sausage thingy on the bed anyways???










It's HUGE!!!!


----------



## partspig

After getting settled, I had a real nice supper at the Paragon Restaurant! It was yummy!! The company was great too! Mittens had something to eat too!


----------



## bobhch

WOW! This little piggy gets around. Great pick of you guys in the Hobby Store. Another Hobby Talk meet up!! 

Parts, Mitts, CJ & Honda all in the same place.....COOL!

Bob...Honda you need a haircut...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Go Hammy, go!!!


----------



## SuperFist

*Party Pig*

It's 12.30 AM and we are building FRAY T-Jets.

__________________


----------



## BrentCorvette

SuperFist said:


> It's 12.30 AM and we are building FRAY T-Jets.
> 
> __________________


Thats whats up. :dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Good times Pig. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## partspig

WOW!! Here it is Thursday morning already!!! Mittens picked me up from the Hotel after I had breakfast there it was icky! Even for a piggie! SO after that we went to "the store". YES!! Park Lane Hobbies!!! This place looks great!!!


----------



## partspig

Here we are inside the store, that's Mittens behind the counter with Greg! He wanted to remain headless! So thru the magic of Photo Bucket we removed his head!!! (It's a joke Greg!) Mittens is wearing her Chicago Bears shirt! Today (thursday) was Bears football on TV day!! That raised the possibility of pizza later!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang, what a lucky little piggy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

WOW!! This place is pretty big!! There is a lot of stuff in here!! Mittens has a collection of hard hats from all over. Pretty cool huh?


----------



## partspig

For all of us slot head guys, there is a wonderful selection of slot car stuff!!!


----------



## partspig

And I almost forgot to mention the RACE TRACK!!! It is really nice!! And it is pretty big too!! Here is a pic of me in the infield of it, in front of the timing tower!


----------



## partspig

I got to meet the official Park Lane Hobbies business card!! He invited me to breakfast in the morning!! Cool guy!!


----------



## partspig

Here are a bunch of photo's of some of the guys that hang at Park Lane Hobbies on a regular basis. They are all great guys! They are waiting for the day when somebody buys them and takes them home with them. I promised them I would post their photo's. Ya never know they might find a home that way!!! Good luck guys!!


----------



## partspig

I traveled with a buddy all the way to Hammond. Everyone meet 32Pink!! He was and is a good buddy and a great traveling companion! He is staying with Mittens at the hobby shop now. He says he likes it there with all of her pink cars!! They are all great buddies!! I'll see you on my next visit buddy!!


----------



## mittens29

It was a GREAT visit, can't wait to see Hamm again. I promise anyone who stops by will get good treatment and have a fun time, so my door is always open. Thanks Dennis for the great shots and words!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I sure hope you guys in the NW Indiana area appreciate what you got there!!! I'd have to take one heck of a road trip just to find 1/2 the hobby store you have there! I wish I was a Hoosier!! (From da region, that is)  :wave:


----------



## partspig

While I was at Park Lane Hobbies, I ran into this guy!! Honda!! I think he likes me!!!


----------



## partspig

Then it was time for lunch!! I rode with Honda in his truck! We went to the Chinese Restaurant!! YummY!! P.S. I think Honda is a Cubs fan!!


----------



## partspig

Thursday nite DA BEARS!! were on TV. So it was pizza nite. We went to Beggars Pizza. It was pretty good. Except they screwed up the order! LOL And the Bears won!!


----------



## partspig

Hooray for Friday!! Everybody was kinda happy that day, cause the bears won! That and we got news that a Hobby Talker was going to drop in for a visit. More on that later! But before that, me and Mittens were comparing shoes. I think she got all the style points for those socks! They are just spiffy!!


----------



## partspig

Friday was race nite at the Store. Unfortunately Dad didn't feel very good. So I volunteered to race for him, but I couldn't keep the cars on the track going thru the corners. Dang!! Those guys had a blast too!


----------



## partspig

Then This guy showed up!! CJ!!! It was good to see that old grouchy trucker!!


----------



## partspig

CJ was wearing a really cool Jacket!!! Here's a look at the back of it!!


----------



## partspig

CJ kept "rubbing" on Hamm for quite a while. I think he thought Hamm was a piggy genie!!!


----------



## partspig

I even got a shot of CJ's Semi with the "chicken" lights all ablaze! It is a fine looking rig!! The photo came out really nice!!


----------



## partspig

Ahhh, Breakfast at Mickie D's ,,, the morning of the show!!!!


----------



## partspig

Partspig's table at the show!! Cool beans!!!


----------



## partspig

Have you ever seen Honda sweat?? I did!!!!  He made me sweat just watching him!


----------



## partspig

Mittens nice track she had set up for the show!! She ended up selling it about an hour after the show started!!! She sold a bunch of raffle tickets too! I donated some stuff to raffle off!! I think Honda did too!! That's what the coffee can is for!


----------



## partspig

Jeff of Motor City Toyz!! Serious and not!!!


----------



## partspig

More great pics from the show. Click on the thumbnail to view a larger photo.


----------



## partspig

A few more pics from the show.

This guy was a blast!!!









Bob from Bad "L" Hobbies. He was surprised to see me!! Everybody was acting kinda strange!!









Marty drove down for the show!! Had a good selection of large scale stuff!









Dang always forget this guy's name. Sorry, somebody help!! Good guy to deal with. Can anybody read the name tag?? Carl is that you??









HMMmmmm, ... I'm beginning to think the Russians are spraying stuff in the air again! The body people!! His wife is hiding just above his knee!! All good stuff!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Is the last picture "Revenge of the Body Snatchers"?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

partspig said:


> Dang always forget this guy's name. Sorry, somebody help!! Good guy to deal with. Can anybody read the name tag??


Looks like a Carl maybe???


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't think Hamm would have gone for an egg mcmuffin... He have the hotcakes, no sausage perhaps?


----------



## plymouth71

Oh Man I'd be in Heaven with that mountain of slot bodies... Oh why Oh why can't they have slot car meets here in Canada? Ok, Manitoba Canada?


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> Oh Man I'd be in Heaven with that mountain of slot bodies... Oh why Oh why can't they have slot car meets here in Canada? Ok, Manitoba Canada?


I hear yah plymouth71................look at them all!!!!

BZ


----------



## tomhocars

Dang always forget this guy's name. Sorry, somebody help!! Good guy to deal with. Can anybody read the name tag?? Carl is that you??









Dennis,That's Carl Guardia. The body people are Rich,the runner,and Cindy,candy lady,Olree.


----------



## SplitPoster

Thanks for posting all these pics! Nice to put faces with handles, and to see Honda involved in strenuous exercise. 

That looks like a dangerous place to carry cash.


----------



## partspig

Thanks for the update Tommy!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Here is one of those _"you seen it here first"_ photos fo our very own Parts Pig's new 1:1 car. Its a *very special* edition.  Rumor has it this is the new "road unit" for going to slot car shows next season........










And here is a shot from one of *Hamm's* friends in the mid west. Rumor has it that he will join *Hamm* at the *Parts Pig World Corporate Headquarters* very soon! 











Happy Holidays
Larry


----------



## win43

COOL PIC!!!!!!!


----------



## partspig

Here we have a link to a virtual tour of Park Lane Hobbies!! Sorry for the lousy quality of the vid. It was my first one with the new camera.

http://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h197/partspig/Trip Moobies/?action=view&current=VirtualTour.mp4


----------



## Super Coupe

Hello partspig. Thanks for the virtual tour. Maybe you can set up a virtual shopping trip,where someone calls you and you walk through the aisles and the caller can say: I'll take one of those,and a couple of those also. lol. Thanks again, Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man I wanna visit there so bad!!! Thanks for the tour Dennis!! Bummer the camera didn't want to cooperate. My camera did the same thing to me trying to shoot video of slot cars on the track. It's hard to get the pan thing down..


----------



## honda27

*hamm*

bump bump


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi PP!:wave:
Thanks for postin that "moobie"  I'd love to visit Mittens shop one day!! 

Larry


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh man I wanna visit there so bad!!! Thanks for the tour Dennis!! Bummer the camera didn't want to cooperate. My camera did the same thing to me trying to shoot video of slot cars on the track. It's hard to get the pan thing down..


when's Hammm going to do/get his own video????
the "Hamm-News Report????"..
lol Bubba:freak:


----------



## jtslot

Wow That Looks Like A Awesome Store And Some Great Filming ,thank You


Jtslot


----------



## bobhch

*Great tour Parts Pig...*

Hello Park Lane Hobbies :wave:

Hey did I miss the Mitten section? Everyone needs Mittens. lol 

Bob...Honda buy me something...zilla


----------



## honda27

*hamm*

where is hamm hidding


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

In the oven??? RM


----------



## Super Coupe

In a blanket? >Tom<


----------



## honda27

*time for hamm again*

its that time hamm is getting ready to travel again


----------



## partspig

*The Traveling Ham Part Deux!!*

Well guys and gals it is that time of year again for the March Midwest Slot Car Show. Hamm will once again be making the trek to Indiana. If you happen to stop by our table at the show, why not sign Hamm's guest book with your Hobby Talk handle?? I'll post them all up in here after he gets back. Guaranteed!! :-0 And as usual I'll be posting up a few pictures of the trip too!! See you guys at the show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

4:55 AM?? OUCH!! Hope you two have a safe trip!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Good luck!


----------



## win43

:wave: Have a safe trip and a GREAT time. :woohoo:


----------



## partspig

Well guys it is Friday nite at the races at Park Lane Hobbies! I am sitting here waiting for the crashing and door banging to begin. I will have a report later, if available. !!!! To all have a good race nite!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*hamm*

well its tuesady night did hamm make it home yet we will know soon


----------



## honda27

*hamm*

wheres the pics hamm is slow lol


----------



## bobhch

*It isn't easy beeing a young Pig Jedi...*



honda27 said:


> wheres the pics hamm is slow lol


Maybee Hamm slow-low met up with Darth Pigsty which caused for a delay in the Force that it takes to upload the pictures?

Bob...post the pics he will...zilla


----------



## partspig

Actually me and Hamm have been busy packing up stuff for the NSC in Connecticut on April 10th and getting ready for the Richfield show on April the 17th the following week. All of that has been sandwiched around a doctor's appointment, getting ready for this year's dirt track racing season (more to come on that later!), and getting ready for this year's planting season for the new garden! Also I am gearing up for, (hopefully), a full summer season of resin casting new bodies and a new one, ..... silicone tires. Along with two other projects I am working on, hopefully I will hit the ground running on this fall's show circuit and make a little money!! :thumbsup: Photo's are on the way, just been really busy!! More later ................. pig


----------



## partspig

AHHHH, Hammond, Indiana!!!! Finally!!!! First night there was recuperation night to catch up on some sleep. Then thursday was bum around and go visit day. Got to stop in to Greg's and see his really nice 5 lane 1/24th scale track and his HO track, which is a work in progress!! Just click on the thumbnail to view a large photo!







Here is some shots of the HO track. The track is mounted flush to the surface of the table. No need for track borders.


----------



## partspig

ANNNNDDDD OF COURSE,. .......... Hamm had to show off a little. This little Ford Falcon kicked his pink butt all over the track!!!


----------



## partspig

Hamm did try to make a new friend while he was at Greg's. But Louie just kinda said see ya!! LOL 

OH yeah, the wiener doggie is Louie. He is a Slot Car retriever, errrrr,, make that slot car attack dog! LOL


----------



## honda27

*pics*

ok wheres the rest of pics or r u still trying to post them


----------



## partspig

OK, Honda I guess these are the ones ya want to see. I got the chance to take some pics of Honda's slot cave. The photo's that follow are the highlights, as he does have a lot of stuff ........ enjoy.


----------



## partspig

WOW, Thursday was a bang up day!! I think that Honda's little truck was tired. While sitting in the hotel lobby munching on a bagel with cream cheese Friday morning. We decided to call MOM and let her know that everything is OK. Ummm, that's my MOM, Mittens already knows I'm OK!  Ate a bagel, Hamm had an egg on a croisant, and a cup of coffee for both of us! YUMMY!! Got a good read on the paper, did the crossword puzzle even! Then we popped on the internet for a bit and read all the emails. Nice hotel, breakfast, and WIFI, can't beat it!


----------



## partspig

I think I saw a statue that looked like this once! What the heck was the name of it ,,,,,......... ummmmmmm ...............OH YEAH!!!!! ........ The Thinker!!!!   
Can ya see the smile on Hamm's face??
Actually, Mittens wasn't feeling too good, so me and Honda were watching the shop for a few minutes ........... Gotcha again Honda!!!!  :wave:


----------



## partspig

IT'S FRIDAY !!!!! TGIF !!!!! IT"S RACE NIGHT AT PARK LANE HOBBIES!!!!

DIdn't take a lot of pics, but Hamm insisted he was to be in a shot with some real race cars! LOL


----------



## partspig

Got him again!!! What's the name of that stuff your drinking Honda??

Green River White Lightning ??? :drunk:


----------



## partspig

OK, Saturday morning and it's breakfast at the Blue Moon Restaurant! Great breakfast buffet for 8 bucks! I had breakfast with Honda and Hamm, or was it a Hammy Honda? OH yeah, Mittens joined us too! We had a good time watching them put the sign back up outside. It blew down a week or so ago in a wind storm.


----------



## kiwidave

Looks like a great time Pig! Thanks for showing the pics. Is Honda stoned in the last pic or is that just what he looks like in the morning?


----------



## brownie374

That look is natural,he always looks that way


----------



## bobhch

Hey partspig,

Thanks for sharing the Life of Honda with your Honda Slot Cave Cam shots. 
Nice looking Cave Honda. Not sure if you have enough decals on your toolbox though. 

My workplace has a strict DRUG policy Kiwi...lol Is Honda Stoned? Now that is funny right there.

Well from the pics of all the Nascar stuff this just confirms that Honda has Racing in his blood....zoom, zoom baby!! :woohoo:

Bob...I wish I was stoned some days...zilla


----------



## partspig

Honda looks like that in the morning cause he has the "stay awake all night" genome in him, he also has the "call everybody, anytime" genome!


----------



## partspig

Well, it is time to scope out the usual railroad denizens of Park Lane Hobbies. Good thing they didn't see me taking these photo's. No names mentioned they know who they are!! A cup of coffee and a couple cookies every day, ..... makes you a railroad guy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Oh yeah, the guy in this photo is known as "Railroad Joe". Cool beans!


----------



## partspig

OK, it's showtime!!!!! Here is a couple pics of my table. Honda's table is in the background. Don't know why all these pics came out so dark. Must be operator error. OH, yeah, Mittens showed up and took charge for a while!!!


----------



## partspig

Everybody knows this guy!! Tom Stumpf and Hamm, both graciously posing for the camera.


----------



## partspig

OK, Enough is enough. To get the prize you had to get all three correct! Not one or two now and the third one later. This contest IS OVER!!! And yes, no one guessed all three correctly on their first guess.

Photo #1 - MY HT name is - triple20


Photo #2 - My HT name is - Fordcowboy


Photo #3 - My HT name is - brian1811


----------



## partspig

Everybody has been asking who is Greg?? Well here he is. Greg is on the right, that is Greg's Dad on the left. It was Hi Dad's first slot car show. He was very impressed with all of the variety of cars. He said he never knew there was so much. As for if he will attend another, we do not know!! I give it two thumbs up! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Time to meet some of the dealers. These guys are pretty good to deal with!

Bob Beers


The Wild and Crazy Guy (sorry, can't remember your name)


The Body People - Rich, the runner and Cindy, The Candy Lady Olree.


Bob Lustch - Bad "L" Hobbies


Marty himself


Carl Guardia - Got the best deals of the show from this guy!


----------



## partspig

Some panorama shots of the whole show!


----------



## honda27

*show*



partspig said:


> OK, Time to see who knows what here, the three guys in the photo's below are all Hobby Talkers. Let's see who knows there stuff. I will give the correct guessers a prize!! And NO, Hamm is not the answer for photo #2.
> 
> Photo #1 - MY HT name is -
> 
> 
> Photo #2 - My HT name is -
> 
> 
> Photo #3 - My HT name is -


 ok guy in pic # 2 is fordcowboy guy in pic # 3 is brian 1811 ha ha i got 2 of them wheres my prize pp guy in pic # 1 is triple 20 haha where the hell is my prize lol


----------



## bobhch

honda27 said:


> ok guy in pic # 2 is fordcowboy guy in pic # 3 is brian 1811 ha ha i got 2 of them wheres my prize pp


It's great to put faces with the names...thanks Honda and Parts Pig. 

Bob...who is #1...zilla


----------



## 41-willys

The #1 guy is Walter aka " Triple20 " on HT


----------



## partspig

Everybody say Hi to AL. I caught him doing mop duty, after some spillage in the snack section.  :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

The last night in Hammond we all had a really nice meal at the Amarillo Steak House! Me, Hamm, Mittens and Honda. Hamm really liked the joint. He got to eat all the peanuts he wanted!! Best thing about the peanuts is ya get to throw the shells on the floor! :thumbsup: OH yeah, the food was really YUMMY too!!


----------



## partspig

Yep, Last night in Hammond and the little piggy Hamm has to get wild and crazy. He just had to hop on this saddle and try it out for size.


----------



## partspig

Next trip, Me and Hamm are off to Willington, CT for the NSC on the 10th of April. I do hope that if you are in the area you stop in to see the race. I will be set up there selling some stuff.


----------



## win43

Looks like Hamm and yourself had a great trip ..... :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

*Sad news!!!*

Sad news .............

Well fellas, it looks like the trip to the NSC in Willington, CT is not going to happen. They have postponed the race to late May. Russ (Zootmaster) informed me late Thursday night that his Boss's son has passed. The guy was like Russ's kid brother. He even drove Russ's car for him for about ten years. My condolences to Russ and his boss's family..


----------



## slotcarman12078

My sympathies to Russ and his boss's family..


----------



## honda27

*show*

well hamm is getting ready to head to richfield ohio later this week for another show will see him there


----------



## partspig

In the wee hours of the morning, ....... 4AM!!, Me and Hamm will start the next road trip to the Richfield Show. I hope to see you there!!!


----------



## win43

Have a safe trip Pig and Hamm:thumbsup::thumbsup:

:hat: PARTY HARDY!!! :hat:


----------



## partspig

Sitting here waiting for the taxi to the bus terminal, been thinking. Thinking about the friends that I have lost in the last year. Not just slot car friends, but family and close friends here too. It is sad, a sad part of life, that you lose these things, but something inside of me keeps telling me to soldier on. Don't know what it is, never tried to figure it out. I am glad that I have known these people. They have made my life richer, fuller. But all things aside, I am really glad that I have these dang little cars to play with. Take them away from me and I will surely go crazy. Nothing to tinker and tweak, paint and prime, mold and repair would surely do that to me! I am from the generation that is called "The Boomers", we are tinkerers, builders, makers, cooks, we work with our hands and our minds to make things. This generation, that I am part of, I hope will go down in history as the doers, the builders, the makers that helped make this country great! Much like the "Greatest" Generation that came before us. We came from them, to where we are today!! What will the "Next" generation be known for??? Only time will tell!! Oh Boy ,, taxi is here,,, see you in Richfield!!!! :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very well said, and I have similar feelings and thoughts, as I lost four friends within two weeks of each other, late last summer. And fyi, I too am a Boomer, a Tail-End Boomer(I'm 53), but my Dad was a WWII Vet, so I guess I qualify.
PS- And I concur about needing my Hobby, as without it, I would Truly go insane. As I'm an Orphan now- no family left, never married, no kids, no Bros or Sis either. So without something to occupy my hands and mind, I know I'd be headed for the padded white room. ~Ralph



partspig said:


> Sitting here waiting for the taxi to the bus terminal, been thinking. Thinking about the friends that I have lost in the last year. Not just slot car friends, but family and close friends here too. It is sad, a sad part of life, that you lose these things, but something inside of me keeps telling me to soldier on. Don't know what it is, never tried to figure it out. I am glad that I have known these people. They have made my life richer, fuller. But all things aside, I am really glad that I have these dang little cars to play with. Take them away from me and I will surely go crazy. Nothing to tinker and tweak, paint and prime, mold and repair would surely do that to me! I am from the generation that is called "The Boomers", we are tinkerers, builders, makers, cooks, we work with our hands and our minds to make things. This generation, that I am part of, I hope will go down in history as the doers, the builders, the makers that helped make this country great! Much like the "Greatest" Generation that came before us. We came from them, to where we are today!! What will the "Next" generation be known for??? Only time will tell!! Oh Boy ,, taxi is here,,, see you in Richfield!!!! :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hope you had a safe trip Piggy and Hamm!!! It's 10:45.. Should be in OH now!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Hey Ralph, no need to worry, You got a bunch of brothers here!! 

And Joe, I made it home by 9:30, they stuffed me on the express bus to Buffalo!! NO STOPs along the way! Cool beans!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Yes, Brothers of a feather, Flock together, errr...well*

Thank you PartsPig, I just found out today, that I have Brothers here who care, as I needed to share to get recognized. But I think I took my first major steps today.


partspig said:


> Hey Ralph, no need to worry, You got a bunch of brothers here!!
> 
> And Joe, I made it home by 9:30, they stuffed me on the express bus to Buffalo!! NO STOPs along the way! Cool beans!!


----------



## partspig

AHHH, The Richfield Show!!!! Saturday night room sales!! I didn't take a real lot of photo's at this show. So here they are ..........


----------



## partspig

Honda made it !!! Hmmmmm, is that sweat on his brow?????


----------



## partspig

Where's Tommy and Bob??? Proby off making deals instead of setting up!!!


----------



## partspig

Hamm made it here too!! Look at all the little cars!!!


----------



## partspig

There's Bob, now where the heck is Tommy?? Hmmmmm, is he at Hooters???


----------



## partspig

Here are my two tables in the foreground. Honda and Mittens table is right behind mine, third from the end.............


----------



## slotcarman12078

Error on the last two pics Dennis. They don't enlarge... I miss that show, seeing it was my first...


----------



## partspig

Here are three views of the show from one end of the hall.........

The view to the right...........


Right down the center. That's Honda in the orange shirt, standing guard.


And the view to the left.........


----------



## partspig

It's dealer time!!! As noted in the photo's below!!

Marty Ruiz from the front!!


Marty from the back!! 


Bill Elliot - Aberdeen Show promoter


Jeff Clemence - Motor City Toys


Joe Furilli's Buddy. He does some really awesome customs! That includes decals, paint and tires!


----------



## partspig

More dealers as noted!!!


Bob Beers!!! Still no Tommy!!!


Chris Skelnar


Brad Bennett on the left.


Weird Jack Stinson, looking weird as usual.


Slot Car Johnnie!!


----------



## partspig

Just a few more dealer photos......

Bob Lutsch - Bad "L" Hobbies


Joe Furilli himself - maker of fine resin cast cars.


And my Buddy Scott Zulawski ,... AKA "The Stinky Polack"


----------



## partspig

Bo Beers on the phone making another deal!!


----------



## partspig

NO!!! I have absolutely no idea as to what Honda is doing!!


----------



## partspig

Never mind guys, I found him!! About time he showed up!!! Hey Tommy!!!


----------



## CJ53

partspig said:


> NO!!! I have absolutely no idea as to what Honda is doing!!


 after enlarging the pic,,, it appears he's trying to remove the Armature from the bottom, via the dremel method.!!:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Or trying to get to the tootsie roll center of a Tjet? LOL


----------



## alpink

cool pics, thanx for sharing.


----------



## partspig

Me and Hamm have a month off, so to speak. The NSC race was postponed and moved up to June the 5th. So we have one more show to go to next month. We are already packing up for it. Hope to be done with that in a few days.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88

slotcarman12078 said:


> Or trying to get to the tootsie roll center of a Tjet? LOL


LOOKS LIKE HE IS WONDERING WHAT HAPPENED TO HIS WATCH.


----------



## Bubba 123

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> LOOKS LIKE HE IS WONDERING WHAT HAPPENED TO HIS WATCH.


all I know is; Let HONDA hook it up 2 da' "JUICE" 1st... "Just in Case" ;-)

Bubba 123


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> LOOKS LIKE HE IS WONDERING WHAT HAPPENED TO HIS WATCH.


Naw, he's just seeing which is faster, his heartbeat or his RPM's. I'm, guessing his heartbeat...RM


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok where is hamm hes been quiet


----------



## clemedc

thanks for the great pics and Ill be sure to follow the HAMM


----------



## partspig

That dang Bob Zilla anyways! I hope that Dad don't fire this baby up right now. I'll get some hot wheels! LOL, ....... HEY, ... Zilla, ... Zilla, ... Zilla, ... Zilla ,, this is my DAD'S smoker grill!! Works good too!! 




Yeah, it's me, sitting here on top!


----------



## partspig

Me and Dad have been working our butts off in the garden, so we took some pics of all the stuff! Here goes .............

These flowers seem to be doing really well!!


A poor little piggy could get lost in here!!


The rose bush is looking good!


Is this a tree???


Naw ,,,, just a tamater plant.



Holy vadalias, it's forest of 'em!!! Which way is north??



Geez, these beans don't look too good. GROW!! ya little gas producers!! A HA HA HA!!


----------



## bobhch

Hey that is a fine looking grill yah got there Parts!

The hitch is finished on yer ho scale set up and just waiting for this weekend for the big BBQ here in Gretna before sending her your way.

Good luck with those beans...Phttttttttttttt

Bob...you crack me up...zilla


----------



## partspig

Well, Hamm told me today that is off for an adventure somewhere. But that dang little piggy would not tell me where he is going. I guess it is a big secret!! So we said our goodbyes this morning and Hamm said he would be in touch!! He took another one of my Hershey Kisses with him again too! Can't wait to see where he is going! More to come .............


----------



## Bubba 123

partspig said:


> Well, Hamm told me today that is off for an adventure somewhere. But that dang little piggy would not tell me where he is going. I guess it is a big secret!! So we said our goodbyes this morning and Hamm said he would be in touch!! He took another one of my Hershey Kisses with him again too! Can't wait to see where he is going! More to come .............


need 2 get the lil'-guy a lil' cell phone PP....
or hook him up w/ a amature-radio...
just incase he gets lost/mischief, ect...
U Know "Kids"...;-) :wave:

Bubba


----------



## clemedc

*Missing Hamm*

Oh where oh where has that little Hamm gone


----------



## slotcarman12078

A Hamm radio would be fitting, no? :lol:


----------



## Reaper

Hi Dad !

Here I am beginning my trip - I'm going down the jetway!









Look Dad - I'm boarding the aircraft ! My it's BIG !


----------



## Reaper

Found my seat, now I've gotta figure out how to put this seatbelt on little 'ol me...


----------



## Reaper

Gotta stow my bag now. Checking out the overhead bin. It's huge up here, I think I'll give a shout out. "HELLO!"............."hello, hello, hello, hello......."


----------



## Reaper

Whoops - how do I get down now?!?!
Hey - a flight attendant is giving me a hand to get down. (I also snagged a kiss from her - she's dreamy!)


----------



## Reaper

She rolled out the red carpet and moved me to a first class seat. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.... soft.


----------



## Reaper

I got invited to the cockpit too! DAD - check me out, I'm flying the jet ! We're traveling at 510 kts groundspeed too, a top fueler has got NOTHING on me !


----------



## Reaper

Time for breakfast! I'm starving - can't wait to eat.









AHHHHHH! It's sausage - I can't eat that! That's cannabalism! RUUUUNNNN!!!


----------



## Reaper

Ok - here's a more acceptable breakfast. I'll have some cereal instead. Yum.


----------



## Reaper

Look Dad - I'm programming the box. "Beeep, beep, boop..."









Checking the fuel sheet to make sure we've got enough fuel to go flying.


----------



## Reaper

Watch this Dad - "Hammy to tower, Hammy to tower, come in tower." I'm talking on the radio!


----------



## Reaper

What a view ! I feel like I'm on the bow of the Titanic! If only I had arms to stick out and fly with but hey this is close enough.


----------



## Reaper

It's getting late - gotta be getting ready to land soon !


----------



## clemedc

This is great go go go lil Hamm


----------



## Reaper

Here I am checking into my room. Ahhhhhh.


----------



## Reaper

Hey Dad. I think I'm going to go out and see what's available for dinner....

DAD - LOOK WHAT I FOUND ! I'm in heaven !


----------



## Reaper

I hammed it up & got her phone number !


----------



## Reaper

Hmmmmmm - this looks good. I think I'll have one.


----------



## Reaper

And something tasty to eat too ! MMMmmmmmmMMMmmMMMMMmmMMmmpppppphhhhh.....


----------



## Reaper

Glug, glug, glug..... BUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reaper

Awwwwwwwwwwmmmmmmmmmmmwwwmwmmwmw.... I don't feel so good... I think I'm going to throw up...


----------



## Reaper

I think I'll head to bed to watch some TV... mmmmmaybe not... think..... I'll....... just..... lay.... down....... for.......just....a........little........while..................... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## partspig

ROTFLMAO!! GOOD STUFF!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like Hammy is having a great time.May have to curb his drinking a little though.LOL.
Good stuff,stay safe Hammy.
>Tom<


----------



## 1970AMX

This Is Funny


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well I'll be durned!!! When piggies fly just happens to be today!! Nice going, Reaper!! Now where could Hammy possibly be? Orlando??? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

Ok - time to rise & shine. Out of bed sleepy head...


----------



## Reaper

Time to go outside and do a walk-around. Guess what I'm sitting on Dad?









It's HUGE compared to me !


----------



## Reaper

Here's another one to guess what I'm sitting IN...









A little better view:









World's largest Cuisinart !


----------



## Reaper

Look at me Dad - I'm driving the pushback tug !


----------



## Reaper

Time for a pit stop before launching !


----------



## Reaper

Drinks for everyone !


----------



## Reaper

Hey Dad ! Look at me - I'm THE MAN ! I got another kiss !


----------



## Reaper

Flying past Mount Hood...


----------



## Reaper

No idea what river this is but it looks cool !


----------



## Reaper

I'm still feeling a little bit groggy... HEY LOOK ! Oxygen !









MMmmmmMMMmmMmmmmMMmmMmmMMmMMm PPPPPSsssssSSShhhhHHSHSH - YUM!


----------



## Reaper

Whoops! Red radar returns - we don't want to go there !


----------



## Reaper

No kidding Dad. Look at the name of this arrival !!!


----------



## Reaper

They named a fix in this approach after me !!! LOL!!!









Look - it's me DAD !


----------



## Reaper

Look what we flew over Dad ! vroom, VROOM !


----------



## Reaper

Ahhhhh - lounging at the hotel watching my favorite sport NHRA !!!









GO! GO! GO!









Someday I want to grow up to be a Funny Car !


----------



## Reaper

Dad - LOOK! I earned my wings ! I'll be coming home real soon ! Thanks for letting me go on a trip. Hammy


----------



## clemedc

congrats hammy on your first flight and give my regards to Dad and Reaper


----------



## bobhch

First Flight...ahahahahha this is some great stuff.

The weather here in Nebraska has not been BBQ weather yet.

Bob...soon...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster

Hammy certainly looks to be having a great time, keeps his travelling companion entertained as well. I think ol' Ham needs to dole out advice on being popular with the ladies.....

I can't imagine where he'll show up next! I'll stay tuned.


----------



## partspig

OHHHH, that oxygen mask was funny!!! I almost sprayed my screen with soda!! Good Stuff!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

With his kinda luck, Hamm should make the mile high club no sweat!! Great pix Reaper!! Go Hammy, GO!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

LMAO!!!!! DOn't know if that is all from this trip, but there is more on the way! Big secret until it happens!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

Ok - one last Hammy pic. It's a "Where's Waldo" type of picture..... so "Where's Hammy?"


----------



## 41-willys

Hey Hammy
I would like to meet you some time.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I see him!! Looks like he's trying to get on HT chat! LOL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hi guys  Although this isn't directly related to Hammy, I adopted a friend of his today and brought her back to my Farm. Meet "Hefer"(Urban Spelling/Definition) ...and she has a message for Hammy- "Cowabunga Dude, Surfs Up !"☺


----------



## clemedc

Ahhh I found him


----------



## clemedc

Cowabunga indeed LOL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Is that Hammy hiding atop of the Flaps control lever to the right of the throttles ?


----------



## Reaper

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Is that Hammy hiding atop of the Flaps control lever to the right of the throttles ?


Yep - he's peeking out from behind the flaps lever.


----------



## slotcarman12078

One heck of an office you got there Reaper!! Nice view too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

slotcarman12078 said:


> One heck of an office you got there Reaper!! Nice view too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks - I like to call it a corner office with a window seat ! I am very fortunate to have it.


----------



## plymouth71

One i'd like to have,, just a junior member at the moment, working on the promotion


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh Hammy!! Come out, come out, where ever you are!!!


----------



## partspig

Well, well ,, guess who showed up via FED EX today!!! I guess the little Ham has taken a penchant for flying now, geez!!

So he pops out of the box and says "Lookee I got wings now!! Told ya pigs could fly!!"

I guess this piece of paper officially makes Hamm a first in aviation!! A flying piggie!! 


More to come....................


----------



## Super Coupe

Good to see Hammy got home safe. Looks like he had a great time.
>Tom<


----------



## clemedc

I wonder if the FEDEX man heard Hammy going weee weee all the way home


----------



## partspig

HMMMMMMmmmmmmm???? Have not heard from Hamm in a while. Wonder where he is? Hope not in piggie jail! (bacon package)  Come on Hamm let us know where ya are and what trouble yer getting into! pig


----------



## 1970AMX

*Why can't you come out and play dad?*

Because they are afraid I will run all over the world like "some" other HAMMS do.


----------



## CJ53

Ok, hamm showed up here in July,, he must have been really wore out from the trip.. He just poked his little snout out of the box today.. just in time to help the TM with a project we started.. 


Here he is rollin in on the job.. 










Soupervising, the placement of the screen, and the privacyfence.. 










He popped back in from time to time to check progress,, here he is inspecting the playground!










and here he is racing 2 55's for a parking spot.. 










Hamm isn't done yet ,, he's agreed to help with the Caddy project, and now that he is out of the box.. I'm going to try to keep him busy.. 

Enjoy.
CJ53


----------



## clemedc

wow that hammy sure gets around cj


----------



## Bubba 123

CJ53 said:


> Ok, hamm showed up here in July,, he must have been really wore out from the trip.. He just poked his little snout out of the box today.. just in time to help the TM with a project we started..
> 
> 
> Here he is rollin in on the job..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupervising, the placement of the screen, and the privacyfence..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He popped back in from time to time to check progress,, here he is inspecting the playground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here he is racing 2 55's for a parking spot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamm isn't done yet ,, he's agreed to help with the Caddy project, and now that he is out of the box.. I'm going to try to keep him busy..
> 
> Enjoy.
> CJ53


LOL!! CJ!!:wave:
LOVE that 'Ol Drive In Movie Diarama!!!:thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> LOL!! CJ!!:wave:
> LOVE that 'Ol Drive In Movie Diarama!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba :wave:


CJ!!
Can HAMM get me & TM some "Free-Passes" 2 the "Drive-In" ??
brother & I used 2 work @ 1 w/ we were late-teens (morning clean-up crew)..

4 free-passes (memories ) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## clemedc

haha oh yes my neighbor was the manager of our local drive in and every now and then we got free passes back in the 70`s great times. Lil hamm is out spreading his wings, uh do PIGS have wings? LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hamm does!! Go back a page! :lol:


----------



## clemedc

haha i forgot about lil hammy getting his wings SCM


----------



## SuperFist

*PARTY PIG*​


Reaper said:


> Hey Dad. I think I'm going to go out and see what's available for dinner....
> 
> DAD - LOOK WHAT I FOUND ! I'm in heaven !


__________________


----------



## win43

Way to go Hamm. :thumbsup::hat::hat::drunk: 


Pig, Ham sure does get around. Hope he remembers you when he gets back ........  that is if he does come back.  

If he shows up here, he can play with the traveling Lola :jest:
maybe he can show it how to get out of the box,.


----------



## CJ53

*The Great Divide!*

After helping with building a Drive in Diorama, numerous road calls at night when I couldn't really get a picture of him doing the job helping me on the side of the road with a breakdown.. 
We decided to take the day off,, and headed for the Great Divide, Thankfully no whining about his little piggy ears plugging up because of the altitude changes,, (pickup isn't pressurized). 
Roads were great , beautiful Rocky Mountain Sunny Fall afternoon.. Up to the Eisenhower tunnel. Left turn over Loveland pass, down the back side through A basin,Keystone, Dillon then back up through the Tunnel east bound back to Denver.. 

Sorry this has been a huge delay in the Traveling Hamm! He soon will on his way back to Lockport to rest up and ready for his next adventure.. 

Here he is::wave: enjoy! CJ


----------



## Super Coupe

With all the snow around looks like little piggy could use a blanket.lol Looks like he is still having a good time.Thanks for the update. GO HAMMY!!!
>Tom<


----------



## partspig

It appears that I will be doing the Richfield Show solo this fall. As Hammy overslept and missed the bus!! Our first stop on the way to Cleveland was Ashtabula, Ohio. Guess what they have there, yep, gotta love it!! Hammy would have! LOL! Today was All You Can Eat Special too!! The bus driver wouldn't let out to get some, I even offered to buy some for him!


----------



## partspig

More photo's from the Richfield Show!

Ron and Chris Skelnar! Got ya on iPod this year!!! 









Brad getting the lowdown!!









UMMMMMMmmmm.. no comment!!!!!


----------



## partspig

Slot Car Johnnie hard at work setting up! He can't believe his eyes!!!


----------



## partspig

From the guy on the right in the orange shirt, Jeff Clemence, Joe Saccomano, Tom Stumpf.


----------



## partspig

Bob Lusch from Bad L Hobbies and Jeff Clemence from Motor City Toyz.


----------



## partspig

Tom Stumpf with Bob Beers hiding behind Tommy.









Tom's nice display of cars!!









Bob trying to sneak off and get away from my camera!


----------



## partspig

Elliot and Carl Guardia discussing the fine points of slot car collecting!










And the only photo of my tables in the foreground. Don't know why I didn't take a shot of them both.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

partspig said:


>


Thanks for the pics...Sure do like that Tyco 57 Chevy poster...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

*pics of Ohio Show*

GREAT PICS!! PP... :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## partspig

Randy, Those are made by someone Brad knows. I can contact him for the info if you are really interested in buying one of them! Just let me know. pig


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

So, where is Hammy anyway. Thought it looked like he might be heading into Nebraska for BBQ season. It will be here before we know it. Yumm, Pulled Pork, Ahhhhh!

Well, we can BBQ something.

Rob


----------



## clemedc

hahaha pulled pork Poor lil Hammy


----------



## sethndaddy

thanks for the pictures Dennis, its neat to see everyones mug at the shows.


----------



## foxkilo

*Hammy's tune*

I was wondering what Hammy's signiture tune might be?

And it just dawned on me, could it be by any chance:

"Lord, I was born a traveling Ham" by the Allham Brothers.

Just a wild guess.

Greetings to Hammy from Frankfurt, Germany.

Mario


----------



## slotcarman12078

So just where is Hammy hiding? He still with you CJ?


----------



## CJ53

Joe,,
After his extended stay here, Hammy went back home to Lockport quite some time ago.. 
He's probably on an Extended R&R after helping build the drive in, and countless hours on the road with me. 
Or he's afraid of being pignapped and won't leave the house.. 

CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Okay, it's probably just too cold for him to even think of going outside!


----------



## partspig

AUUU Contrer' He's been on vacation zip lining! He thinks that guy he passes wears Honda shorts and leggings! LOL See vid below.......


----------



## SuperFist

__________________


----------



## honda27

*amm*

where is hamm we r lost not seen him in long time where oh where is he.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I had bacon and eggs for breakfast the other day...RM


----------



## bobhch

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuurp...Pork Sausage and eggs for me the other day...Bz


----------



## Bubba 123

bobhch said:


> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuurp...Pork Sausage and eggs for me the other day...Bz


i LOVE's "Country-Hamm" 

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas

*Gotta luv it...*

Tis the season for BLTs. :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*hamm*

where is hamm


----------



## honda27

*hammy*

where oh where is hammy hiding should be time to see him again.:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

honda27 said:


> where oh where is hammy hiding should be time to see him again.:wave:


Hammy, is hyding in cogneato....
w/ the economy & Sandy cutting short food/supplies...
it's just not safe 4 him to trodd about....

Arnold Zipple got ambushed near a BBQ Joint last week 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## partspig

Hammy is alive and well! He is right here with me in Dyer, Indiana at the neighborhood Hooter's!! Pig


----------



## 1970AMX

partspig said:


> Hammy is alive and well! He is right here with me in Dyer, Indiana at the neighborhood.Hooter's!! Pig


Do they serve BBQ at Hooters in Dyer???? Run pig run!!!!


----------



## tazman052186

Seen Hammy at the Midwest slot show. Also got a pic with him.


----------



## partspig

Well, Dad, aka, partspig, has finally got me off my butt to tell youse all about my latest trip to Hammond, Indiana. We went to see some buddies, eat some good food, see some pretty ladies and have a good time in general! So without further ado, here comes the photo parade with comments by Hammy, that's me!!


----------



## partspig

First stop was in Depew, that's where we got on the train!! and it was a BIG TRAIN!!!!


----------



## partspig

But before we left Lockport, we stopped in to see Glennie at the coin shop! He was a pretty busy guy that day!


----------



## partspig

We also packed up a couple of presents for two friends in Dyer. Got two of them at Hobby Lobby a while back! One is for Mittens, the other one is for Phyllis! Hope they like it!!!


----------



## partspig

First stop after I got off of the train was well, get on the Metra train and head off to Dyer! The walk thru the station was very interesting! Lots of shops and stuff!! Next stop! You all know where that is!!! Stopped in to see JoAnn and give her that pink car!!


----------



## partspig

After spending a few hours at the store visiting with JoAnn and the trains guys, and browsing thru all of the neat stuff in there. Off to the hotel to check in! and there are not one but two pretty girls waiting to check us in!! Wahooo!!!:roll: Both were nice enough to pose with me for a photo!!


----------



## partspig

While I was at the hobby shop it was my job to keep both eyes on Honda for a while that day. So I did, he didn't even know I was there!! HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## 1970AMX

Is that grey hair or drywall dust?


----------



## joegri

*got damn thats funny!!*

i see hammy is a real ladies man. and ya gotta keep 1 eye on darrel/honda ya never know what he,ll say or do!! this is great fun.


----------



## sethndaddy

Don't let lil Hammy to close to Honda or he'll have him on his swap-n-sell list quicker than a wall shot


----------



## slotcarman12078

Is it just my imagination or does Darrell have a ponytail down to his lower back???


----------



## win43

Optical contusion????


----------



## Super Coupe

I see a piggy tail behind his back. lol
>Tom<


----------



## partspig

slotcarman12078 said:


> Is it just my imagination or does Darrell have a ponytail down to his lower back???


Ya sure Joe?? Kinda looks like the start of a mullet to me!!  pig


----------



## sethndaddy

Thats his back hair getting a little long. lol


----------



## partspig

While at Park Lane Hobbies Friday a couple of HTer's showed up to play on the track, say hello to mittens and shoot the breeze for a while!! 
Smile Zilla smile!!


----------



## partspig

That's better!!!! I'm a Ham, I can make anybody laugh!!!!


----------



## partspig

Zilla dragged this guy along too!! I think he is happy to be here!!

Meet BlackOX!!!!


----------



## partspig

Then we took a real nice group photo! For some reason we never switched so Rob could get in there too. Thanks for snapping the pic Rob!!!


----------



## partspig

While I was browsing thru Park Lane Hobbies ,,,, I snapped some photo's of some cool stuff mittens has on the shelf!!!










These new Mini Metal trucks are really cool looking! And they come in all kinds of colors and manufacturers! A bit expensive, but very cool!


----------



## partspig

Mittens even had this cool looking gas station! And there was a pile of old tars out back!! How cool is that?


----------



## partspig

I know there are some of us that can't garden at all, mittens even has flowers and plants all ready to go!! Perfect for us guys that can't get a dang thing to grow on the layout!!


----------



## partspig

On Friday night I went out to supper with 41Willy's! We went to Culver's and had a burger. They have the best tasting burger's! YUMMY!!


----------



## partspig

Then it was back to the hobby shop for some racing. Yes, I did race and YES, I DID FINISH LAST! LMAO!! All had a good time.


----------



## JordanZ870

Man, you guys must have had a blast!:thumbsup:
I never get to do NUFFIN'!


----------



## partspig

Here are some videos of the racing action at Park Lane Hobbies on Friday night before the show!!



OOOPPSS, that's not Park Lane's track, but enjoy it anyways!! 


Here are the Park Lane videos!! Enjoy all of the video's!!


----------



## sethndaddy

Dennis, if you finished last that means Honda DIDN'T finish last. yaaaaaaaaaaaa hunder


----------



## partspig

Yeah, you are right, that was the first time I have been on a track racing in about five or six years. I was pretty rusty! LOL pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know I would have blamed it on the drywall dust!!


----------



## partspig

Couldn't, Honda cleaned the track, twice!!! pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wasn't talking about the track.. Hard to see with it in your eyes! :freak: :lol:


----------



## partspig

Safety goggles, Joe!!  pig


----------



## partspig

Saturday was a pretty busy day!! With Zilla, Ox, Honda and me all bumming around at Park Lane. We decided that it would be good to go to Hooters for supper that evening. I was all excited!! So excited I had a little accident on the napkin! Embarrassing to say the least!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

ROFLMAO


Rob


----------



## win43

Too funny


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oops!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

OMG....hahahahahahahhaahhahahahaha :lol:

Bob...parts pig you just made my day (it was sucking bad up till now)...zilla



partspig said:


> Then we took a real nice group photo! For some reason we never switched so Rob could get in there too. Thanks for snapping the pic Rob!!!


p.s. Rob and I had such a blast in Indiana!! Let's do it again Guys!! :hat:

It's all the COOL slotheads we met on our journey that made the trip so special.


----------



## partspig

And it continues!! We had a really cute waitress, she couldn't wait to pose with me!










And then her friend saw me hamming it up with her and she wanted to pose with me also! WOW! I am one lucky piggie!!


----------



## partspig

We had mozzarella sticks, onion rings and french fries for an appetizer!










I couldn't wait to dig in!! YUMMY!!


----------



## partspig

Me and Dad had boneless chicken wings, BlackOX had a real nice burger!










Here begins the story of the "Great Chicken Wing Debacle". Zilla and Honda ordered 50 chicken wings!! WOW!!! 










Honda must have been really hungry, cause he was just a blur as he dove into them!! They were really good, I even sampled one!! I'm from Buffalo, so me and Dad know good wings when we bite into them!!


----------



## partspig

While all of that "food action" was going on Dad noticed the really neat looking Hooters surf board hanging way above our heads! I thought it was pretty cool!!


----------



## partspig

Here is "the photo" that proves the wings were boxed and ready to go. BUT they never left!! I still cannot believe, with Honda AND Hammy both there, they left food behind!!!!  P.S., If you happen to notice,, .... hanging up on the wall, ... the pink tights and sweat pants hanging there, that is what got Hammy all excited when we first came into the restaurant! I kinda think honda was, ..... ummmm eyeing them up too!! Do you think the two girls on the left could be twins?? Nawwwww!! And the saga continues!! More tomorrow!!


----------



## [email protected]

Nice pics. Haven't been to a Hooters in 10 years. 

The redhead on the left is very niiiiiiiiiice. :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

A rather famous quote from Babylon 5, ..... And so ,,,. ...... it begins.


----------



## partspig

Before the crowds get in to the show the dealers have a bit of time all to themselves as they set up and do a little bartering with each other!


----------



## partspig

About ten o'clock we grabbed all of the Hobby Talkers we could find and got a group shot. How many do you know?? I guess this has become our unofficial/official Hobby Talk Convention site! There were probably ten or twelve more HTer's that showed up after the photo was taken. Be ready, the next "get together" will happen in March! When's the next show Honda??  I will be there!! We all had a great time! Names listed below the photo! Thanks to Honda27 for the help! pig










If I have missed anyone or got any of the info wrong, please let me know. Thanks much.
From the left in the photo; Name;(Hobby Talk Handle) - Bob, also known as "Zilla" or "BobZilla" - (bobhch), Brian - (brian1811), Rob - (Black Oxxpurple) AL - (adj350), Dennis - (partspig), Curt - (???), Darrell - (Honda27), Rita - (???), Jake - (jakGT01), Rick - (brownie374), and a list of those that missed the photo, Bill - 41Willys, Jason - (tazman052186), John - (Hittman), Barb - (RCGirl), JoAnn - (mittens29), Jeff - (MotorCityToyz), Tom - (swamibob), Bob - (bob-slots), Dave - (wyatt641), and these HTer's were there also, but I do not have names to with the HT handles (PM them to me, please!) - ski23, ratwagon64, zbt speedway, stellix70, jeff70, epe79, jverb, and kurl3y.


----------



## sethndaddy

usually the caption is "this is usless without pictures", but its more like "this is usless without names".
I know bobzilla, blackOx (I don't know where that names from), daryll, and Dennis.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Magic Mirror, who do I see, 

Zilla Oxx Chris unknown
Brian Dennis Daryl Rita Brownie
Al



Rob


----------



## honda27

*pic*

zilla/ black oxx/ ajd350 / jake/ kirk / brownie/ rita/ honda27/ brain1811/ piggy/ thats it.


----------



## partspig

This is the part of a show that I like best!! Everyone gets to pose with me!! Captions are above each photo!!

Here I am with the host of this Midwest Show, AL, adj350!!









Brian, brian1811, and his lovely better half!!









The fabulous Bob Lutsch from Bad "L" Hobby fame!!









Steve!!! This guy is a trip and has good deals too!!









Jeff Clemence of MotorCityToyz!! Always has good deals on AW goodies!


----------



## partspig

Got a few more dealers to show ya, and then on to the next batch!

AFXNut, he didn't set up, but he is a big ham, just like me!! LOL









Tazman and his pretty better half!! Congrats on the news you two!! :thumbsup:









Hey it's Bill, aka 41-willy's!! He missed the group shot, so he had no excuse to pose with me!! LOL









Here is John, Barb and Phyllis, Hittman and RCGirl. Phyllis was kinda tired, but she really wanted to hang on to me!!!


----------



## wyatt641

while standing in line waiting for doors to open...AFXnut handed my 7 year old an autoworld car in the clam shell..what a stand up guy.thanks again..it means alot to a kid to get something like a slot car from someone other than dad..hope my kid keeps the hobby going in this world of electronics..i.e xbox/ps3/nintendo...all the best and a very merry christmas to all here on hobby talk...
dave..
wyatt641


----------



## partspig

This is what the show looked like after the doors opened up. There were plenty of people in here perusing the wares. There was roughly twice as much room between tables, than at any other show, where they cram you in like sardines! Enjoy the pics.


----------



## partspig

After the show was over, I went back to the hotel room, and packed my bags up. Monday I spent most of the day at mittens store packing up stuff to ship back. Then about 4 o'clock in the afternoon she took me to the Metra station so I could begin my journey back home. First stop was the Metra Station downtown, while I was there I stopped at Armand's and had a nice slice of pizza!










I had time to do a little site seeing before Catching a cab back to Union Station. So I did!! I took a walk back thru the tunnel to see a few of the shops and take a look at the South Shore Line!










South Shore Line.









Shops in the tunnel ........
Passed on the Lottery, I never win anyways,... LOL









Chicago Popcorn!!!









And Chicago Chicken!!! 










Finally I arrived back home about 9:30AM after leaving Chicago about 9PM! Nothing was better than seeing what was left of the Super Flea Market here in Buffalo. Sadly, it is going to be torn down to make way for another Super Wall Mart.


----------



## partspig

So ends this journey, at last. Can't wait to get back to Indiana in March to see all of my friends again soon! Stay tuned!!! pig and Hammy


----------



## partspig

Bump!


----------



## SuperFist

*partspig*






__________________


----------



## honda27

*hammy*

its allmost that time again to see hammy where is he hiding. should be seeing him 25 days from now.


----------



## honda27

*hamm*

its allmost that time in 11 days we should be seening hamm on another trip to indiana for another show.


----------



## honda27

*hamm*

its only 8 days til we see hamm again .


----------



## honda27

*hamm*

ok guys tonight hamm will be on the train headed back to indiana for another show guys.


----------

